# rute für the Methode angeln



## strawinski (12. August 2011)

wollte mal des öfteren das angeln the Method ausüben...was muß ich da für ne rute nehmen? feeder oder matchrute oder fette karpfenrute?
also korb und das futter wird wohl um die 70- 80 gramm werden....geworfen wird villeicht 50 meter....habt ihr da ne empfehlung?


----------



## Downbeat (12. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Also ich würde sagen, das kommt wie immer erstmal auf`s Gewässer an. Ansonsten würde ich sagen ne Feederrute bis max. 150gr da kann man glaub ich nicht viel falsch mit machen oder eine Karpfenrute mit max. 2,5lbs.
Das wären meine Kandidaten dafür, auf keinen Fall `ne Matche, die ist alleine wegen der Wurfgewichte schon raus.
Ich verwende übrigens gern Preston In-line Flat Method Bleie, auch für ganz feine Methodmontagen von 15-30gr an einer Multipicker.


----------



## strawinski (12. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

hab schonmal ein wenig geschaut..läuft ja scheinbar über ne feederrute..angeln nur im see...die ruten liegen wohl so zwischen 60 und 150g bei 3,60 länge...geht sowas in ordnung?...hab echt null ahnung von sowas wie feedern


----------



## DaTamer83 (12. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Ich benutze auch eine Feederrute, von drennan "THE METHOD".
Als Method benutze ich auch die von Preston. Funzt super gut #6.

Zum Matchen ist des nichts! Ich denke die sind auch für Seen bzw leicht strömende Flüsse/Kanäle entwickelt. Mit sowas brauchst  nicht an den Rhein oder main.

Als Futter benutze ich was Fischiges und Micro Pellets.

MfG Tamer


----------



## Downbeat (12. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Also 60-150 klingt doch gut für mich, genau wie 3,6m. Da machste nix falsch.
Ich würde dir gerne eine Rute empfehlen, habe aber selbst noch keine. Daher halte ich mich mit Geratetipps zurück, es schreibt sicher noch jemand was der mehr Ahnung hat als ich.
Ich fische wie gesagt die Flat In-lines an einer Multipicker oder an einer Universal Grundrute mit Bissanzeiger.


----------



## Moringotho (12. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

sers,

würde die rute nach entferung des angelplatzes, zielfisch und gewicht der montage richten. aber mit einer feederrute bis 120g/150g oder einer 2 1/4 karpfenrute liegt man (meiner meinung nach) meist gut im rennen.
nutze persönlich auch gern die preston (aber 45g large version, 10-12 mm boilies), da ich damit ausschließlich auf karpfen (große brassen sind hier ein willkommener beifang) gehe. zudem ist das "bestücken" mit dem quickrelase eine nette, schnelle und saubere angelegenheit . aber das ist geschmacksache.

ndt Holger aka Mori

ps würde dir auch gern einen tip zur rute geben. wird dir aber leider nicht helfen, da diese nicht mehr so einfach zu bekommen ist (DAM New Dimension Andy Little in 2 1/4 lbs).


----------



## Downbeat (12. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Ach ja Köder sind bei mir MiniBoilies von 6-10mm On-Hook sowie am Haar, oder 2-4 Maiskörner auf 'nem Karpfenhaken.
Bei mir ist es genau andersherum als bei Mori, ich hab die Karpfen als Beifang


----------



## strawinski (12. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

danke für die tips...ich wollte auf schleien und mittlere karpfen...ne DAM rute hatte ich auch schon ins auge gefasst. ich machs meistens so...das ich mit ne günstige rute besorge und erstmal sehe ob ich mit der methode klar komme oder ob es nix für mich ist..wenns mir gefällt, inverstiere ich merh in ne gute rute...so kam ich immer bestens klar


----------



## kaic (13. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Hi @ all Method Freaks

schaut euch mal die Hybrid Feeder Ruten von Browning an. Gibts in 3,30 und 3,60m Länge. Das sind ideale Ruten fürs Method Feeder Angeln.
Und für kleines Geld zu haben. 
Kann ich absolut empfehlen.

Grüße KAI


----------



## strawinski (13. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

ja aber die hybrid feeders gehen nur bis 80g wie ich sehe


----------



## baeumle (13. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

*[FONT=&quot]Servus,

RHINO DF 150 Feeder in 3,6m.

Nimmt der Sir Bob Nudd auch.

Hab die L Version davon und bin begeistert.

MfG Jörg


[/FONT]*


----------



## stormi (18. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Daiwa Aqualite Pellet Feeder 

evtl. einen blick wert


----------



## strawinski (19. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

was haltet ihr denn von der 
*DAM Spezi Composite Feeder Rute 50 - 150g / 3,9m oder*

*DAM COMPOSITE FEEDER Rute 3,60m / 50-150g*


die würde ich bei der bucht kaufen, ist je egal, wennse reichen


----------



## stormi (19. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Vom WG reichen die


----------



## strawinski (19. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

ist die qualität ok?

ich wollte noch schreiben, das die Methode mal bei uns ausprobiert habe. mit diesem federkorb und festen teig......ich hatte zwei anbiss mit abzug in einer ca. 1 stunde...leider konnt ich sie nicht haken...warum war mir dann klar...ich hatt neu nen haken mit mais montiert und kein bollievorfach..abe es funzt besser als ich dachte.....


----------



## Downbeat (19. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Meinst du mit Feederkorb den Flatfeeder?
...und was meinst du mit "festen Teig", am besten ist am Anfang m.M.n. eine etwas feuchtere Feeder-Futter-Mischung.
Man braucht denke ich auch kein Boilievorfach, wenn man Method mit Mais fischt.

Wenn du das jetzt angehen willst, kleiner Rutentipp füt schmales Geld:
Shimano Joy Feeder http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-FeederRute-Hammerpreis_c90-142_p10357_x2.htm


----------



## strawinski (19. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

dieses flaatfeder meinte ich ...hab nur gesehen wie ein haken mit haar angeboten wurde im bericht...ich probiere morgen mal beides....is irgendwie ne feine sache...wobei ich auch eine futterspirale mit auslege. mal sehen was besser fängt


----------



## Bentham (19. August 2011)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Ok, also du meinst Flat Method Feeder und nicht The Method. Benutzen kannst du dazu generell jede Feederrute. Ob du am Haar montierst oder nicht - persönlicher Geschmack und Zielfisch sind entscheidend.


----------



## strawinski (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

hat jemad mal die Rute ausprobiert?

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-Joy-Feeder-330m-Wg-100-FeederRute-Hammerpreis_c90-142_p10357_x2.htm


----------



## vermesser (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Ich oute mich als unwissend, aber reicht nicht für "The Method" jede Rute, die das entsprechende Gewicht von Futter und Korb vernünftig werfen kann? Also beispielsweise auch ne schwere Grundrute?

Eine sensible Bissanzeige wie beim Feederfischen oder so braucht man ja nicht...die Fische schlagen sich eh selbst an. Und dann sieht man den Biss auch an einer schweren Grundrute...

Das schöne bei "The Method" fand ich grade immer, daß man kein spezielles Gerät braucht...und trotzdem erfolgreich auf große Friedfische fischen kann...


----------



## Carp_Stalker (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

im gegensatz zum vorherigen Beitrag, würde ich von schwereren Grundruten abraten!

Mit Feederrute und eventuell leichteren Körben hat man eine viel genauere und feine Bissanzeige, denn die Fische haken sich eben nicht immer selbst, sonder lutschen manchmal nur vorsichtig am Köder (je nach Gewässer und Fisch). Wer lernt diese feinen Zupfer zu erkennen, kann somit auch die vorsichtigen Fische haken und hat somit eine bessere Bissausbeute.

Außerdem macht der Drill an einer Feederrute wesentlich mehr Spaß!!:g  man muss ja auch davon ausgehen ,dass nicht immer nur größere Fische beißen (je nach Köder). 

Zur oben genannten Rute kann ich leider nichts sagen. 

grüße


----------



## strawinski (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

ich habe ja einige schwere Grundruten, die ich benutzt habe..es ist jedoch nicht das wahre (für mich) Als ich dann im Urllaub einen stehen sehen habe mit seiner Feeder im Fluß und ner kleinen Aalglocke vorn dran, die immer gebimmelt hat, war ich doch überrascht wie es funktioniert. er hat natürlich auch genug gefangen damit....Jeder zweite bimmler ein Fisch....
Das hat ja auch mein Bedürfnis dahingehend geweckt. Weil ich erstens gern und oft vom Boot aus angle und sehr gern vom Ufer aus...Normalerweise habe ich ja Freilaufrollen drauf, wo sie gleich abhauen können. Bei dem Method Futterkorb, der ja 80gramm hat, ist es optimal...Ich glaub ich habe die meisten Bisse versemmelt weil ich keine Feederrute hatte und der Anschlag nicht durchkam....Gefangen habe ich jedenfalls damit genug.....


----------



## FrettchenLinks (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Nachdem ich mir durch diesen Thread inspiriert mal ein paar Method Feeder Videos angesehen habe ist mit aufgefallen, dass viele Angler (Profis) die Rute nach dem Auswerfen, aber bevor der Köder ins Wasser fällt, die Rute leicht waagerecht halten. Kann mir jemand mal den Effekt erklären, der dadurch entsteht?


----------



## Tricast (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Welches Video meinst Du denn z.B.?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hannoi1896 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass sie die Montage kurz vorm Aufprall aufs Wasser nochmal abbremsen.

Muss man aber nicht unbedingt machen, vor allen dingen nicht bei einer Method Montage.


----------



## FrettchenLinks (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

ich habe das z.B. in diesem Video gesehen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lW5uqnK0Gw


Ich persönlich hätte immer Bedenken, dass mir beim Abbremsen des Wurfes entweder alles aus dem futterkorb fliegt oder im schlimmsten Falle das komplette Ding abreist! Wenn ich 40-80 gr. Über 50m rausschleuder und das dann abstoppe denke ich das dort schon ne große Kraft wirkt.


----------



## strawinski (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

ja aber wenn man beim feedern anfüttert dann stellt man den korb doch auch immer auf die gleiche Entfernung ein...dann bremst der Schnurclip....


----------



## FrettchenLinks (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Ganz ehrlich...das hab ich als Anfänger noch nicht probiert...sollte ich aber vielleicht man, denn das erklärt vielleicht auch den mäßigen Erfolg!


----------



## Downbeat (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvwiJGB7o28&feature=related
ab 3:30min


----------



## strawinski (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...das hab ich als Anfänger noch nicht probiert...sollte ich aber vielleicht man, denn das erklärt vielleicht auch den mäßigen Erfolg!




also ich nehme http://matchanglershop.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1744&refID=3  sowas....
ne schöne Mischung reingedrückt, de Haken drauf....und rausgedonnert. Maximal 15 Minuten der erste Biss...sowas geht Schlag auf Schlag.....


----------



## Tricast (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir durch diesen Thread inspiriert mal ein paar Method Feeder Videos angesehen habe ist mit aufgefallen, dass viele Angler (Profis) die Rute nach dem Auswerfen, aber bevor der Köder ins Wasser fällt, die Rute leicht waagerecht halten. Kann mir jemand mal den Effekt erklären, der dadurch entsteht?



Hallo, MS hält die Rute doch nach dem Auswerfen hoch. Die Schnur wird im Clip eingehängt. Wenn man jetzt merkt, dass die Schnur sich spannt gibt man mit der Rute nach. Das ist wie sanftes Bremsen. Wenn die Schnur so in den Clip rauschen würde kann es leicht zu einem Abriss kommen. Danach nimmt er die Rute gleich seitwärts wo die Rutenablage steht und läßt den Feeder absinken. 

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## strawinski (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

jawoll, so wirds gemacht.......


----------



## Downbeat (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Schaut euch das in meinem Lnk auch noch mal an, erfordert halt ein bisschen Gefühl und Übung. Aber dafür behält man die Montage.


----------



## strawinski (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

was haltet ihr von dieser Rute
BYRON WOVEN TITAN CARP FEEDERRUTE 390cm HEAVY FEEDER

ich meine ich kenne sie nicht. Aber irgendwie sehen sie sehr gut aus. Mal was anderes zum Alltag. gut 300 Gramm ist nicht wenig aber 99 % der Zeit liegen oder stehen sie jaauch nur rum.


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Byron baut sehr sauber verarbeitete und robuste Ruten. Kann man durchaus kaufen, wenn sie nicht zum UVP angeboten werden, denn der ist ob der geringen Auflagen unverschämt hoch.


----------



## strawinski (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

ja andal, ich wollte den Verkauslin nicht reinstellen aber 
http://www.ebay.ch/itm/BYRON-WOVEN-TITAN-CARP-FEEDERRUTE-390cm-HEAVY-FEEDER-/230737504344

das ist ja ein angenehmer Preis..


----------



## Andal (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Da kann man nicht motzen.


----------



## FrettchenLinks (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

Also ich glaube, dass ich durch das Method Feedern genau das erreichen könnte was in meinem Gewässer derzeit noch nicht so recht klappen will nämlich das selektive fischen auf größere Weißfische. Denn beim "normalen" feedern und matchen haben wir ausschließlich Köderfische gefangen und das wird irgendwann auch langweilig. Ich glaube ich werde das in der kommenden Saison mal testen und meine "Erfahrungen" dann hier mal kundtun. Hoffe nur nicht das mir vorher irgendein Wasserschwein die komplette Ausrüstung durch den See zieht...


----------



## strawinski (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

genauso isses...fette Brassen,Karpfen,Schleien....


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*



FrettchenLinks schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, dass ich durch das Method Feedern genau das erreichen könnte was in meinem Gewässer derzeit noch nicht so recht klappen will nämlich das selektive fischen auf größere Weißfische. Denn beim "normalen" feedern und matchen haben wir ausschließlich Köderfische gefangen und das wird irgendwann auch langweilig. Ich glaube ich werde das in der kommenden Saison mal testen und meine "Erfahrungen" dann hier mal kundtun. Hoffe nur nicht das mir vorher irgendein Wasserschwein die komplette Ausrüstung durch den See zieht...



Einfach Futter nehmen, dass platt am Grund bleibt und Pellets/Frolic/Miniboilies/Banded Worm (Google) als Köder. Schon fängt man selektiv die besseren.

Aber Method Feeder ist auch ne top Variante. Meiner Meinung nach weniger erfolgreich als normales Feedern, aber entspannter, da man weniger auswerfen muss


----------



## strawinski (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

manchmal nehme ich auch nur nen sehr großen Haken, mach ne große Teigkugel dran und ballere die raus....Sehr oft dauerts ne viertelstunde und ein Karpfen schleppt sie weg. Macht auch großen Spass. so blanko fischen....


----------



## strawinski (1. März 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

also ich nehm nun 2 ruten davon.....

DAM COMPOSITE FEEDER Rute 3,60m / 50-150g für 36 euro das stück. Normal kosten die wohl 60...
@Andal, segnest du das ab?


----------



## Andal (1. März 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*



strawinski schrieb:


> Andal, segnest du das ab?



Wie, wo, was... gabs weißen Qualm... bin ich etwa der Angelpapst? 


Das sind sicher treue und robuste Arbeitsgeräte und bei dem Preis ist wirklich nix hin!


----------



## strawinski (1. März 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

du bist einer der wenigen, die fachgerecht begründete Beiträge liefern....Danke dir..Werd sie kaufen....


----------



## strawinski (24. März 2012)

*AW: rute für the Methode angeln*

so, die DAM Rute habe ich hier und bin schon mal im Trockenen begeistert davon. Werd wohl bei dem Preis noch eine holen.

Ich habe auch gleich ein neue Rolle dazu gekauft. 
Eine Magic Anaconda GT 5500. Habe schon den Vorläufer und der ist wirklich robust. Der Preis ist normalerweise 99 Euro aber ich habe sie für 39.90 bekommen, was für diese Rolle wirklich ein Schnäppchen ist. auch wenn es sicherlich bessere und schönere für 100 euro gibt aber das zählt nicht immer...


----------

